# Free dog ad...



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Contact the rescue first to see if they'd be willing to take him as your owner-surrender. If you do take him, make sure to get any and all vet info you can, and ask the owner to sign something saying that they acknowledge giving you the dog.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

If you are able to take care of him until rescue can be found then please go get him. Anyone that would take the chance of posting their dog as free is most likely not interested in finding a rescue to take him. That would be too much trouble.


----------

